# Lease deal of the year Pt. II...2011 Z4is



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Gianny said:


> When does the production run for this model end? Any chance I can pick up during Oktoberfest?


My ED pickup is on sept 17th, I guess u just need to pay no later then Aug 31?


----------



## ssfun (May 17, 2011)

:thumbup::rofl::rofl:I just ordered my Z4 for ED!!!:rofl::rofl: 8/8 pickup!!! 

Fully loaded @ 316.32 /month!! What a rock awesome deal!!! 

Greg Poland you rock!! 

I am so happy I am giddy!!!

Crimson Red, Ivory, Premium Package, Premium Sound, Nav, Shift padles, comfort access, BMW Apps, Anti theft, Automatic high beams, park distance control, cold weather package, shift paddles, lumbar seat!!! I can't wait... is it Aug already yet??


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

ssfun said:


> :thumbup::rofl::rofl:I just ordered my Z4 for ED!!!:rofl::rofl: 8/8 pickup!!!
> 
> Fully loaded @ 316.32 /month!! What a rock awesome deal!!!
> 
> ...


Is that for a z4 3.0si?? can you please either PM me or post more details


----------



## ssfun (May 17, 2011)

yes 30i


----------



## ssfun (May 17, 2011)

@ Gianny your message store is full, I tried send your a message. Pl see Greg Poland at Pacific BMW - for ED delivery... he is awesome,.. check out his rave reviews under the ask a dealer forum

Good luck!


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

ssfun said:


> yes 30i


Congrats!

While the 35is has the best residual, the 30i has the best MF. I test drove a 35is yesterday, still not a big fan of an F/I engine. Having been driving my 328i I can really appreciate the smooth power delivery of the N/A I6, the best part, your 30i has the high power version of the N/A I6 in it.

Don't get me wrong, the 35is is still an awesome car with an incredible deal.


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Does anyone know any dealers in Ct or NJ; willing to do these types of deals?


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

dima123 said:


> Does anyone know any dealers in Ct or NJ; willing to do these types of deals?


Try Ricki Shamen at BMW of Tenafly


----------



## nyfellas (Dec 26, 2008)

Kief said:


> Try Ricki Shamen at BMW of Tenafly


How about in PA - Philadelphia?

I emailed a few SAs near me and they all think that I am crazy. haha


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

nyfellas said:


> How about in PA - Philadelphia?
> 
> I emailed a few SAs near me and they all think that I am crazy. haha


I got your PM.
I worked with Ricki for my 2008 ED even though I'm in PA.


----------



## nyfellas (Dec 26, 2008)

Kief said:


> I got your PM.
> I worked with Ricki for my 2008 ED even though I'm in PA.


Oh I see. Thanks.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

adrian's bmw said:


> M3 Vert deal goes out. In comes the Z4 deal. :rofl: There's gonna be a spike in Z4 ED's this Summer and a precipitous drop in M3 vert ED's.


Wow
Good info
Thanks


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

If the car is ordered to build now; is it possible to have it picked in September? What is the longest these rates can be locked in? I want to sign this weekend..thank you


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

dima123 said:


> If the car is ordered to build now; is it possible to have it picked in September? What is the longest these rates can be locked in? I want to sign this weekend..thank you


Your p/u will depend on the ED office. ED cars are built right before the date of p/u.
You can lock into the rates for 60 days after the end of the program for east coasters--90 for west coast.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Quite a few folks are scheduled for ED. Don't forget to put your name on the calendar

Looks like the deal continues into June :thumbup:


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

dima123 said:


> If the car is ordered to build now; is it possible to have it picked in September? What is the longest these rates can be locked in? I want to sign this weekend..thank you


I ordered mine in mid-May and they can lock for 90 days (west coast) so I originally plan to close the lease on last day (8/31) and ED pickup on 9/17. Now they extended it till 6/30 so I will have no problem at all for the ED pickup on 9/17 for the new 90 days lock (till 9/30). Talk to you CA for more detail


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I wonder if this deal is BMW's salvo at Benz with the introduction of the new SLK? Thoughts?


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

chrischeung said:


> I wonder if this deal is BMW's salvo at Benz with the introduction of the new SLK? Thoughts?


To prempt and scoop folks who may be waiting for the SLK? Possible, another contributing factor could be the number of cars lingering on dealer's lots. I actually took advantage of the aggresive Z4 leases and getting a 35is in early July.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Signed my paper for my 9/17 ED...it's $316/mo before tax :thumbup:


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

Signing lease papers tomorrow, flying out tomorrow, picking up on 9/13.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Corleone said:


> Signing lease papers tomorrow, flying out tomorrow, picking up on 9/13.


Humm...am I the last one to pick up my Z4 via this crazy ED deal?


----------



## mr_victor (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow, that's pretty late. I just got back from an 8/29 35i ED and I thought I must have been one of the last ones. I was way off!


----------



## RichQY (Oct 21, 2007)

Prost said:


> Humm...am I the last one to pick up my Z4 via this crazy ED deal?


You might be.

Btw i just came back from the ring. it was great fun. You have to get on the Ring Taxi!!!


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

RichQY said:


> You might be.
> 
> Btw i just came back from the ring. it was great fun. You have to get on the Ring Taxi!!!


I am...booked taxi for 9/18 :thumbup: How fast (or hard) you drive your Z4 on the ring? How many laps?


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

Prost said:


> I am...booked taxi for 9/18 :thumbup: How fast (or hard) you drive your Z4 on the ring? How many laps?


forget the ring taxi.. get a ride with Dale Lomas from bridgetogantry.com.


----------



## RichQY (Oct 21, 2007)

Prost said:


> I am...booked taxi for 9/18 :thumbup: How fast (or hard) you drive your Z4 on the ring? How many laps?


4 laps, not very hard. The track is much more intimidating than on PS3 and those race videos you see. The elevation change is so drastic right off the bat, it really gave me a new perspective. I felt i needed to drive it for a day, sleep on it, then get back a second time to really "enjoy" the ring and start focusing on the lines.

First lap was all about dodging fast traffics coming behind.

TIPS: It was super crowded when we went, we couldn't find parking around the ticket booth, but BMW booth has reserved parking for Ring Taxi riders. It seems like BMW can sell you ring tickets too (there was a machine setup there)

SanGuru, how much does Dale charge, and what does he drive?


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

RichQY said:


> 4 laps, not very hard. The track is much more intimidating than on PS3 and those race videos you see. The elevation change is so drastic right off the bat, it really gave me a new perspective. I felt i needed to drive it for a day, sleep on it, then get back a second time to really "enjoy" the ring and start focusing on the lines.
> 
> First lap was all about dodging fast traffics coming behind.
> 
> ...


it was free for us since I was a guest in the paddock of Team Lotus Malaysia/Caterham F1 team during F1 @ Nurburgring but he gave other people rides too. You can reach Dale via his website. He passed everything in sight even in the rain. We were in a Caterham R500 Superlight and that thing is blazing fast.

Note to everybody - like Rich said, stay to your right if you are not passing. the Nordschleife is considered as a 2 lane autobahn. You blocking fast traffic and causing an accident would be YOUR fault along with the damage they cause.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

RichQY said:


> 4 laps, not very hard. The track is much more intimidating than on PS3 and those race videos you see. The elevation change is so drastic right off the bat, it really gave me a new perspective. I felt i needed to drive it for a day, sleep on it, then get back a second time to really "enjoy" the ring and start focusing on the lines.
> 
> First lap was all about dodging fast traffics coming behind.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips...I should be able to park there for the morning that we have our taxi ride...I think I will have a much slower 4 laps then yours =P

How's the tires and brakes hold up after those 4 laps?


----------



## Gianny (Nov 22, 2006)

Prost said:


> Humm...am I the last one to pick up my Z4 via this crazy ED deal?


NOPE... I am the last one!


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Gianny said:


> NOPE... I am the last one!


When is yours?


----------



## Stanislav (Dec 12, 2007)

Is this deal still on?? 
I'm in so. cal and if I can get a z4 35 w/ premium, navi and auto for around $350 a month for 2 years, I'm very interested. How much down did you guys put down? any help (regarding your specific deal or which dealership to talk to, please PM me). 
I was initially looking for buying a 328 coupe but @ $350 this would be a steal.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Stanislav said:


> Is this deal still on??
> I'm in so. cal and if I can get a z4 35 w/ premium, navi and auto for around $350 a month for 2 years, I'm very interested. How much down did you guys put down? any help (regarding your specific deal or which dealership to talk to, please PM me).
> I was initially looking for buying a 328 coupe but @ $350 this would be a steal.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


For ED, you are about 3 months too late, you might still be able to find some leftover 2011 Z4 in US...good luck


----------



## Gianny (Nov 22, 2006)

Last weekend of the month of Sept


----------



## jvslyke (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok, I'll chime in. My sister is picking up her Z4 on Sept 27th. (I pick up on the 26th...but not deal like the Z4 )


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Gianny said:


> Last weekend of the month of Sept


Sweet :thumbup:


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

jvslyke said:


> Ok, I'll chime in. My sister is picking up her Z4 on Sept 27th. (I pick up on the 26th...but not deal like the Z4 )


Well, think about it, my ED 535i M-Sport save me over $11K after all the Nav credit and bmwcca $1K, your 550i shouldn't be that bad either.


----------



## jvslyke (Dec 4, 2007)

Prost said:


> Well, think about it, my ED 535i M-Sport save me over $11K after all the Nav credit and bmwcca $1K, your 550i shouldn't be that bad either.


Yeah, don't get me wrong. I'm still happy with the price of the ED overall. :thumbup: But that Z4 deal is a smokin lease. Enough that I was attempting to figure out a way to do both the 550i AND a Z4. Something tells me that BMWNA might not grant an exception for that deal. :rofl:


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

For me, it's all about being the last car produced, not picked up  Would be interesting to see which of us got the latest one produced. Mine completed production on 8/31. Would the last 6 digits in the VIN provide this?


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Corleone said:


> For me, it's all about being the last car produced, not picked up  Would be interesting to see which of us got the latest one produced. Mine completed production on 8/31. Would the last 6 digits in the VIN provide this?


Mine is also completed on 8/31...looks like we need a photo finish to see who wins


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

jvslyke said:


> Yeah, don't get me wrong. I'm still happy with the price of the ED overall. :thumbup: But that Z4 deal is a smokin lease. Enough that I was attempting to figure out a way to do both the 550i AND a Z4. Something tells me that BMWNA might not grant an exception for that deal. :rofl:


Me and my friend are doing just that...mine is 535i and his is an Z435is


----------

